# I have a few questions about a build idea :D



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello folks!
I'm very pumped to start contributing to this community. I've been on the other side of the speakers for a while (musician).. and I've just geeked out over my home theater setup for the past year, now I've GOTTA start contributing here.

I want to make something similar to this:







for my girlfriend's ipod listening.

She wants this form factor above all else. I want to make it by Christmas by taking computer speakers and remounting them, with all the components, in a box about the size of the ipod dock above

:unbelievable:

i can hear ya'll shouting :hissyfit: NOOOOOOO! ... but hear me out:

I want this thing to have a specific character... not perfect, but very 70's FM radio sound.

SOOO, some quick questions: Should I use MDF? or just put a hardwood frame on some bracing like this















??

and last question is: should my speakers be flush with the baffle of the enclosure? 


thanks for helping the n00b :coocoo: I hope to add more than just 2 cents in the future!


*footnote: I realize this is barely scratching the surface of what many guys do on this site. Please understand that this project is ideal for me mostly because I dont have to worry about crossovers, building amps, or being the crazy perfectionist that I otherwise am.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

Welcome aboard.

I would just use mdf and paint it to suit. Flush mount to get smooth lines.

Show us pics when finished. :bigsmile:

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

thanks. I might just be able to pull that off.

for some reason my pictures above arent showing anymore. I will relink them:
*my goal form-factor:* 











*my goal quality:
*

















another idea is to find an old radio and rewire it so that it plays a 1/8" aux input through it's amp rather than the FM. ... ..


----------



## billz260 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

MDF will be a lot easier to work with and shape, use lots of primer before you paint. I've seen some sick stuff guy's on here and other forums do to make MDF and PVC look like just about anything! Do a little research on technique and you'll be done in no time.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

Funny, your pics show in the reply window....

Here's an oldie-but goodie:
http://www.parts-express.com/project-gallery/speaker-projects/

And using the same connectivity approach (mini-mic jack) is a design of mine:
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=225559

Finally, I made a 2.1 system for my kids based on this amp:
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=225559
installed in this sub, and running a small pair of TMs.:
http://www.parts-express.com/project-gallery/home-subwoofer-projects/

Lots of options, especially now that PE has a wireless amp (can you hear the improved stereo imaging? Think in terms of separable KLH.):
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-382

I can see something like the Overnight Sensations built end-to-end with a small amp inbetween, kind of like mine, but not separable. 
http://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/diy-overnightsensations
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=310-300

However, time is short, MDF is easy to work, and in a pinch, truckbed liner is your friend for a quick, minimal-prep finish that's surprisingly durable, if very black....

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=320-350

This a good little piece for your project. The video is a bit of good food for thought also.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

Two issues with the PE MP3 unit
- it doesn't take a headphone output, only USB and SD media, no mini-mic jack
- it needs 5v, and you still need an amp.

For ~2x the price (~$35), you can get a combo model - headphone, RCA and USB media inputs plus amp and FM radio if you like - but you need to buy direct from China. Do a search for "lepai amplifier usb." I just found a good link for my unit, a Lepai LV-P9.
http://www.dhgate.com/lepai-lp-v9-h...sb-sd/p-ff80808130ff169601310f2f053f0187.html

Conversely, this is close (last link, above)
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=310-300

This is a system, so all pieces from AC outlet to the listener's ears must be considered and convinced to work together. 

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

Well I think i was just served up a giant heaping plate of *food for thought*.

Honestly I keep feeling like I might get in over my head without enough time to complete this the way I might like to.

My *real* desire, is to build a clone of the KLH 8 speaker box with the Lepai Tripath TA2020 (thanks for the link) tucked inside ( Hoping I could take off the tripath front panel and attach some potentiometers and a switch to the actual box though )

SoOO .... anyone know the volume of the KLH 8 then? I want to use two HiVi B3S speakers, a wood box like the 8 (MDF next time guys, I promise  ) .. will I be able to account for the space that the amp takes up by putting in some polyfill??

thanks very much!


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *



PRAYER said:


> Well I think i was just served up a giant heaping plate of *food for thought*.


Sorry, but system design is like that...



PRAYER said:


> ...will I be able to account for the space that the amp takes up by putting in some polyfill?? thanks very much!


No. Fill will alter acoustic performance of a driver in a manner similar to a larger box, but it won't make the box bigger. However, sealed drivers aren't terribly sensitive to small changes in volume, so you can let form factor drive the design. I would suggest a dividing wall between drivers, unlike your one example. 

I think the Lepai case is the heat sink for the amp chips, so you will need to retain the extrusion, but perhaps not the end plates. One option is to build like the HLK speaker, but mount the amp so the front panel is flush with the baffle. Then paint it and the baffle black, and cut small holes in the grill cloth for the control knob shafts. If it's synthetic fiber, you can melt the holes in and they won't fray at all. All you'd see is a speaker grill with some knobs sticking out. 

Lots of options, gotta decide quick! No pressure....

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

Actually the Lepai case is not the heat sink for the amp. The case is some sort of plastic with aluminum end plates. See the link below for some pictures of the amp disassembled. I bought one a few weeks ago and am impressed with the sound for the price.

http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=228702


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

OKAY I've got it all figured out!

After searching countless barren Thrift Store electronics sections, I finally walked into an old antiques store and found this:








It's SWEET! It's a Zenith x334 tube FM radio from the early 60's... and it works!

the tubes seem to be funked up, and after asking a tv/sound repairman, I've decided *not* to use the tube amp to power the iPod signal... He says it's way too dangerous.

Instead! I have pulled out the guts of these harman/hardon computer speakers:








and will be using the amp, 1/8 inch audio input, and finally connecting the potentiometers to the front panel.

I'll be using the two built in speakers rather than building a baffle and diagnosing how to install the HK speakers in a proper way.

I'll keep ya posted
(and will probably end up buying the Lepai amp and building my own personal KLH clone in the future with the HK 19.5, 3 inch drivers, I took out of the cases. They have great reviews too!)

Thanks for all your help!:sn:


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

hmmmmmmm : one issue:

there is actually only a mono set-up inside... maybe I will have to use the HK speakers..


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

Or does anybody know a simple way to send a mono signal to the mono speakerl from the stereo output of the computer speaker innards?


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

If its done with patch cords can't you just use a y adapter ?


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

Hmm, I think that would eliminate half of the stereo signal. I believe I need to sum it.


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

Actually: I guess that inside the unit there must be some stereo-to-mono circuit already built in to translate FM radio content... now to find it!


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

Hey folks happy new year!

I had successfully "restored" or errr... created? or modified? or whichever! this old Zenith... Pics to come..

I came away from this project with: 
A happy girlfriend
good experience
a pretty dang good sounding tabletop amplified iphone dock thing
and much enthusiasm to create more of this kinda stuff!

so thanks for all your help!


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

Here is my finished project:










There is a slight boominess to the sound when the tone control is set towards the bass, but she looooves it and I looooove it.... It's such an odd creation, but I think that basing my enclosure off of the KLH Model 8 was a great idea and I can only imagine how good a KLH clone will sound without those protrusions on the baffle.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

Well done. 
That's a great looking cabinet. I am glad you both enjoy it.

All the best,
Bill.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *



PRAYER said:


> Here is my finished project:
> ...she looooves it ....


That's all that matters! Nice looking, too....


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 1st Post: I have a few questions about a build idea *

thanks guys. she uses it everyday and brags about it all the time. love that girl


----------

